

How users drove us to open source extensions - jorde
http://blog.kippt.com/post/19572035655/open-sourcing-kippts-extensions

======
intellection
If I can save page caches like Diigo.com, I might switch.

If I can _export_ page cache, which Diigo can't, I would switch 100%.

~~~
enra
Actually we currently cache the page content (not the whole page). And we use
that for cleaner mobile/desktop reading and it's indexed for search.

